# Fishing Rush Creek Lake



## fliggs9276 (Apr 9, 2011)

Went fishing this morning with my son and got a couple bluegill and baby catfish, fishing off the bank at the main dock. Does any body have any luck with smallmouth off the bank in Rush Creek Lake?


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I don't believe there are smallmouth in Rush Creek, but, I could be wrong?


----------



## fliggs9276 (Apr 9, 2011)

Muski, that was the first time I have fished Rush Creek. Is this a decent place to fish for bluegill and other panfish from the bank, I don't have a boat.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Been there before as well, I've done decent on panfish from shore and bass as well. Yes, smallies are in there.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

